
Video: The Early Days Of Pyra Labs / Blogger (Featuring @Ev Williams) - peter123
http://techcrunch.com/2010/02/25/video-blogger-evan-williams/
======
kvs
I like the '99 <body></body> tee on Paul Bausch :-)

------
InclinedPlane
It's worth pointing out that the early blogger software was really quite
terrible. It was only a very short period of time after google bought blogger
before they had completely rewritten it (from the ground up based on the
evidence). I believe strongly in quality engineering but historically there
are many examples of horrible steaming piles of kludges that nevertheless
managed to function to some degree that were the technical foundation for
quite impressive business ventures.

Never forget that shipping is a feature.

